# Tp-link Wifi Adapter Problem (Solved)

## steelblue93

I'm having some difficulty getting my usb wifi adapter to perform well. The same hardware booted into windows works great but in linux I'm seeing massive delays.  Hopefully I've just configured something wrong. I'm using wicd although I've used wpa_supplicant and get the same results. A couple screenshots capture the problem:

On linux:

http://postimg.org/image/5do4uyqdr/

Meanwhile, over in windows land:

http://postimg.org/image/yeyrurjab/

Various info:

```
steelblue ~ # ifconfig

enp1s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:25:22:f5:f3:f7  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 1977  bytes 180059 (175.8 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1977  bytes 180059 (175.8 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp0s22f2u2: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.2.5  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.2.255

        ether 54:e6:fc:95:a8:78  txqueuelen 10  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 33245  bytes 26756557 (25.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 28  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 32901  bytes 12744455 (12.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

```
steelblue ~ # iwconfig

wlp0s22f2u2  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:"Skynet1"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: B4:75:0E:EE:B6:A7   

          Bit Rate=150 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=53/70  Signal level=-57 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:2511   Missed beacon:0

```

```
steelblue ~ # dmesg | grep ath

[    3.764006] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[   11.762163] usb 3-2: ath9k_htc: Firmware htc_9271.fw requested

[   11.762188] usbcore: registered new interface driver ath9k_htc

[   12.255138] usb 3-2: ath9k_htc: Transferred FW: htc_9271.fw, size: 51272

[   12.492073] ath9k_htc 3-2:1.0: ath9k_htc: HTC initialized with 33 credits

[   12.722798] ath9k_htc 3-2:1.0: ath9k_htc: FW Version: 1.3

[   12.722801] ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x809c

[   12.722802] ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a country code

[   12.722803] ath: doing EEPROM country->regdmn map search

[   12.722804] ath: country maps to regdmn code: 0x52

[   12.722805] ath: Country alpha2 being used: CN

[   12.722805] ath: Regpair used: 0x52

```

```
steelblue ~ # lsmod | grep ath

ath9k_htc              52818  0 

ath9k_common            8382  1 ath9k_htc

ath9k_hw              388091  2 ath9k_common,ath9k_htc

ath                    18923  3 ath9k_common,ath9k_htc,ath9k_hw

mac80211              277734  1 ath9k_htc

cfg80211              208945  4 ath,ath9k_common,mac80211,ath9k_htc

multipath               6247  0 

usbcore               158916  13 yealink,uhci_hcd,snd_usb_audio,usb_storage,ohci_hcd,ohci_pci,snd_usbmidi_lib,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,ath9k_htc,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd

```

Last edited by steelblue93 on Tue Jul 15, 2014 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steelblue93

Some more info:

```

Speed test statistics

---------------------

Download speed: 180 kbps

Upload speed: 1104 kbps

Download consistency of service: 31 %

Upload consistency of service: 90 %

Download test type: socket

Upload test type: socket

Maximum TCP delay: 970 ms

Average download pause: 163 ms

Minimum round trip time to server: 33 ms

Average round trip time to server: 42 ms

Estimated download bandwidth: 811 kbps

Route concurrency: 4.492425

Download TCP forced idle: 0 %

Maximum route speed: 15887 kbps

TCP MTU: 1492

Pkts Norder: 87

Bytes Norder  : 124880

Pkts XWindow: 0

Bytes XWindow: 0

Pkts Dup: 0

Bytes Dup: 0

Pkts Part Dup: 0

Bytes Part Dup: 0

Pkts CRC errors: 0

Pkts bad offset: 0

Pkts too short: 0

Wnd probes recvd: 0

Zero Wnd updates: 0

Bytes lost: 5808

Retransmit timeouts: 8

Fast Retransmits: 1

Packets retransmitted: 22

Bytes retransmitted: 31944

Send Wnd Closed: 0

Pure Wnd Updates: 1

Acks for unsent: 0

Dup acks: 21

Wnd probes sent: 0

Persist timeouts: 0

```

Also, I didn't change any QoS setting:

```
steelblue ~ # tc qdisc show

qdisc pfifo_fast 0: dev enp1s0 root refcnt 2 bands 3 priomap  1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1

qdisc mq 0: dev wlp0s22f2u2 root 

qdisc pfifo_fast 0: dev wlp0s22f2u2 parent :1 bands 3 priomap  1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1

qdisc pfifo_fast 0: dev wlp0s22f2u2 parent :2 bands 3 priomap  1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1

qdisc pfifo_fast 0: dev wlp0s22f2u2 parent :3 bands 3 priomap  1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1

qdisc pfifo_fast 0: dev wlp0s22f2u2 parent :4 bands 3 priomap  1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
```

----------

## steelblue93

Just a quick followup, putting "options ath9k_htc nohwcrypt=1" in modprobe.d fixed it for me, as per:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78581#c3

----------

